# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  DK Handyman Services

## DKHandyman

Hello everyone, 
My name is Darius and I own a small reno business that I started near the end of 2015.  Renovations, building and fixing things have always been a hobby and a passion for me and I am quite good at what I do.  Very able to start something I've never done before, read up and do something properly for the first time.  Sometimes, however, we all need advice or a helping hand from those that have more knowledge and experience.... hence why i joined this forum. 
I haven't always been in renovations... i spent over a decade as an I.T. Consultant, Business Analytics, Business Intelligence and generally many analytical, intelligence and consultant titles so I'm also quite savvy with computer hardware and software. 
Thanks for reading,
D

----------

